# Does THIS Model Look Gay?



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is something that has been bothering me. When I look at THIS guy I just get the feeling that he is posing for some sort of gay porn magazine. Whats the verdict here then?

Please vote.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Here is something that has been bothering me. When I look at THIS guy I just get the feeling that he is posing for some sort of gay porn magazine. Whats the verdict here then?
> 
> Please vote.


I wouldn't know really. I mean does he match a lot of the gay porn you look at or just some of it? Perhaps he's familiar to you due a resemblance to a favourite gay pornstar of yours?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

no he does not look happy

unless your using gay as an insult like a child would, but surely not.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> unless your using gay as an insult like a child would, but surely not.


(FYI Stella, gay meaning homosexual is not always an insult, like all language, the intention can vary)

And no, he's not gay looking, he's clearly part of a boy band.
Why else would he be wearing a mike?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Did Stephen just out himself on the forums? :shok:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> (FYI Stella, gay meaning homosexual is not always an insult, like all language, the intention can vary)


well...yeah duh, but I think the intention is pretty obvious


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> well...yeah duh, but I think the intention is pretty obvious


Yeah, he meant a homosexual male pornographic magazine.
Why, what the hell did you think he meant? I mean, it WAS pretty obvious.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Did Stephen just out himself on the forums? :shok:


You wish.:rofl:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The pose isnt the best out there. He does look like he is about to pull his cape in front of his face, ala the hooded claw, but its not gay in either the origional (happy), old (homosexual) or new (not homosexual but insulting ... apparently) meaning of this much abused word.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Did Stephen just out himself on the forums? :shok:


I think what he's done is very brave and we should all applaud him for it. It's times like these when a community needs to show it's support.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

He has just won a battle and is... Just standing there... Trying to look cool...


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

might camp be a better word to use? There are lots of straiht men out there who look camp and lots of gay guys who don't look anything out of the norm.

Dumb question...move on


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I achually think this guy looks incredibly badass.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe camp was a better word to use.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be fair hes a space marine and they are all a bit Christopher biggins


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I have had 2 warnings from moderators before for using the word "***" and "gay" as a derogatory word, even though it wasn't used in reference to the gay community.
Ever since then i have avoided using the words like "gay" unless it is in reference to a person (or people) who are actually gay, and not in an insulting or derogatory manner.
Even though it has become socially acceptable that words like these are commonly used without reference to the gay community, it is still a public forum and some people may take offense to it. :wink:


Anyway, regarding the model, personally i think it looks terrible. :laugh:
All 4 of them do actually.
They all have a stationary post-combat look to them.
The one with the white helmet...... why the hell would you take your helmet off and casually lean on your sword mid-battle? :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Because you are inbred and retarted?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> The one with the white helmet...... why the hell would you take your helmet off and casually lean on your sword mid-battle? :laugh:


Maybe he's posing for an article in Astartes Monthly :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

humakt said:


> Maybe he's posing for an article in Astartes Monthly :biggrin:


:laugh: +rep


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

This model has a totally cool pose and is totally fabuloooous


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

humakt said:


> Maybe he's posing for an article in Astartes Monthly :biggrin:


a magazine for marines looking for a relattionship with other marines
printed on Ultramar of course.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

"Tall bronze skinned battle brother, Sanguinus geneseed, looking for a friend on those lonely nights. Send your letters to 
Office of the Chapter Master, Baal system"


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

does 'don't ask, don't tell' apply to SMs?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He looks constipated.


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

guess why :laugh:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Perfect blood angel.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

i think model looks good but the cape is wrong 

this month we show you some of the best chapter masters and we find out why space marines like capes


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> a magazine for marines looking for a relattionship with other marines
> printed on Ultramar of course.


Well that gives a new meaning to coming out of the "Arming" Closet........
:king:


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> I have had 2 warnings from moderators before for using the word "***" and "gay" as a derogatory word, even though it wasn't used in reference to the gay community.
> Ever since then i have avoided using the words like "gay" unless it is in reference to a person (or people) who are actually gay, and not in an insulting or derogatory manner.
> Even though it has become socially acceptable that words like these are commonly used without reference to the gay community, it is still a public forum and some people may take offense to it. :wink:
> 
> ...





Stephen_Newman said:


> Because you are inbred and retarted?


I see the moderators are protective of the homosexual community but what about the inbred and retarted? I sense some bias here...

woog out!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

They are not protective of the retarted because there is no such word.

There is only one 'T' in the word - the incorrect second placement should be a 'D'.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I find this model wanting in character and a weakly posed one at that. I also find the tolerrance on this page rather refreshing.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

chromedog said:


> They are not protective of the retarted because there is no such word.
> 
> There is only one 'T' in the word - the incorrect second placement should be a 'D'.


You are absolutely correct! congratulations. I bet the spelling gestapo are giving you a promotion as we speak!

woog out!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't think the model looks queer, but I see it more as an...."ornamental" piece rather than a "I will kill you" pose.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't care if he's gay or not.

I'm more worried that he looks suspiciously like an Ultramarine.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

The way he's holding his cape is pretty metro babe.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Got to go with half of the replies, and say the original question/phrasing is beyond stupid in this thread. Hell even accepting the authors weird perspective on the matter, I would have to say no the model doesn't look gay. In fact only a hand full of models look gay, hell even noise marines don't look so much gay as they more like S&M enthusiasts. Now maybe one or two of the Eldar/D Eldar models look a bit questionable, but even then the term gay doesn't so much apply as unnecessarily flamboyant.

Also just for shits, and giggles I will address the forums attention to the following fact supported by finding in the field of psychology: Those that demonstrate excessive preoccupation with persecuting or mentioning the topic of homosexuality are often either a) Hiding homosexual tendencies that frighten them hence they project these fears ideas onto other, or even intimate objects or b) They have a irrational fear that others view them as being different so to make themselves feel like they belong they intensify their own aggression toward mediums viewed as divergent to make other believe they are normal.

In other words, stop being a damn troll Stephen you know damn well to not use inflammatory words to draw attention to a B lister thread, Hell I have seen some of your other threads and I know that you are smart enough to avoid this crap. Or not really I was just looking for a excuse to talk a lot (Text?).


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> hell even noise marines don't look so much gay as they more like *S&M enthusiasts.*


 We prefer the term GIMP.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry didn't mean to offend, in your honor all NM's will now be know as GIMPS.....lol?


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

I spent too much money on my gimp suit to be called a mere enthusiast.


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

He's either really flamin or really confident of his sexuality. I like to imagine the latter since space marines are not supposed to feel romance and what not.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

It is a pretty rubbish model, the pose is the worst part.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

He's fresh from the Pretty Marines, trying to prove he's got a pair that's not just for grabbing.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Doesn't have to look too bad if you convert him enough  i did a few fairly simple chops and changes and got a pretty menacing model.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

IDK. to me the bald guy looked pretty gay. plus his pose is just fucking stupid


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Upon looking at the model, one would normally just say it's a crap pose, with a crappy paint scheme, on a somewhat cool model. Until we see his microphone/headset, then it's only "Homosexual Backup Dancer".

Edit:


moo said:


> Doesn't have to look too bad if you convert him enough  i did a few fairly simple chops and changes and got a pretty menacing model.


Awesome conversion, makes an utterly gay model, totally badass. Chain weapons make everything better. 

+rep


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Doesn't matter how badass you make his weapon, if you don't change the hand holding the cape, or get rid of the cape, it still looks stupid. Although the work on that conversion is impressive.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

It's a blue Space Marine.

I would tell you my opinion but that wouldn't be nice.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I mean as always Moo the painting and everything is amazing but he still looks like he is curtsying.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

There's something very Right Said Fred about him, that's for sure.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

unxpekted22 said:


> I mean as always Moo the painting and everything is amazing but he still looks like he is curtsying.





Geist said:


> . Chain weapons make everything better.


Even if he does have very camp tendancies, chain weapons really does balance things a bit more ^^ sort of like a lumber jack in lingerie.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

moo said:


> Even if he does have very camp tendancies, chain weapons really does balance things a bit more ^^ sort of like a lumber jack in lingerie.


hahaha


I have an idea on how holding the cape like that could redeem these models cool factor, looking at Moo's version at least. If that marine was making some sort of joke about eldar being space fairies to the full extent a space marine's humor would let him go, then that would be hilarious.



moo said:


>


Look upon me battle-brothers, I am one of those space fairies.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well...the one above is better than the first model thats for sure.

But the pose could do with some work.


----------



## PlagueBearer (Mar 31, 2011)

It does seem a rather feminine pose


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

lol nice thread! Not gay.


----------



## Some Call Me... TIM (Apr 3, 2011)

Doesn't look too gay. But definitely crap. One of the reasons I stopped playing the game.


----------



## traitor_dice (Apr 1, 2011)

chromedog said:


> They are not protective of the retarted because there is no such word.
> 
> There is only one 'T' in the word - the incorrect second placement should be a 'D'.


Don't pick on him, its not his fault he can't spell. hes retarded :crazy:

(just kidding of course)


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Gay?

No.

Straying a little too close to ridiculous & humongous large close combat weapon a la Final Fantasy when-will-this-series-of-games-end ... 

Yes.

@Woog: I accept your gift of rep. Shame you can't neg me. Heh.


----------



## Lord_Anonymous (Oct 13, 2010)

Definetly change the pose and maybe some darker highlights, get rid of the hand holding the cloak, make the weapon two handed and voila' a now badass Space Marine saying
"It's hammer time!"


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

Legs spread wide with low-slung loin-cloth, hammer leaning casually against shoulder, rugged man-face staring dreamily into middle-distance, hand playfully tugging at cape; "Ladies and gentlemen, we give you Mr April!!! (full spread on page 39)"
Mr April says: "I enjoy long walks on the beach and talking about my feelings."


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

The pose is crap. ****-phobic fears aside. Is he or isnt he? Not mine to say.:hang1:


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

I have to admit the model does look a bit stupid the sculpters could have done a lot better but it does have a stiking attitude like challenge us and we will bomb the shit out of you


----------

